# My first casualty



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, I can't explain how or why but I lost my biggest Hermit crab tonight. I noticed he was wedged into a tight crevice of rock with 2 nassarius snails around him (looked like they were in a menage). All of a sudden, my coral banded shrimp came over and started poking around there. I thought the hermit had one of the snails cause the CBS kept pulling out chunks of what looked like snail but then he latched onto and pulled one of the hermits legs out. I finally pulled the hermit out of the crevice and he's the one thats dead? The nassarius seem fine.

I have a few theories. ANy thoughts?

1. Hermit was trying to molt and something got him (but he was still in the shell when I pulled him out)

2. Died of old age?

3. Can snails kill a crab? I know the other way around happens. And this was a decent sized hermit.

4. I have no idea!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I keep Land Hermit Crabs as pets, when did you get him?
Did he have limbs breaking everywhere?, if so, it sounds like PPS (Post Purchase Syndrome).


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

I've had him for well over a month. He was one of the first additions to the tank. Showed no signs at all of anything wrong until a couple hours ago. I don't think it's a water issue as I have 5 other hermits that are fine along with the shrimp who has molted twice since I've had him (bought about 4 days after the first batch of hermits).


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, I know what part of it was. As I was just feeding the tank, a nassarius snail surfaced and out from the sand with him came the hermit crabs molt (or so it looked). So it looks like he had just molted but don't know what got him after the molt. I just think it's weird that 2 of the nassarius snails were swarmed over him before I discovered he was dead. While I have plenty of hiding places I guess I didn't have one big enough for him. RIP little buddy as you were one of the first additions to my first SW tank and the first casualty.

So are nassarius carnivores when an easy meal presents itself?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

They are scavengers, and will eat anything really. They noticed him dead, they would not be able to kill him, then they started in on him. Why did he die??? Good question, lots of these questions will never get answered.


----------

